# Trailer hooks?



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

What is everybody else doing when using spinner baits with a single hook? I have been using my bass spinner baits and my larger musky spinner baits. I have had strikes and hookups for a short time but seem to loose the fish. I don't have this problem with bass. Would a trailer hook help with this? I cast for musky. Hoping to get my 1st Ohio musky. I have only caught them up in Canada. Our good days in Canada where 5 plus musky days. But we normally used plugs with treble hooks and trolled a lot.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes, I use a trailer kept in place with a small piece of plastic tubing. Make sure you hooks are razor sharp. If using them straight out of the package they need to sharpened. I use a standard file to put a triangular point on them. Check them by dragging across a finger nail. If it slides it's not sharp. If it grabs, ok.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I Will have to check my hooks. I have never sharpened my hooks in the past. I sharpen my knives all the time just not my hooks. Yes I was thinking about adding a trailer hook for some added assurance.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe your rod does not have enough back bone for the hookset.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm using a St croix mojo musky rod for one and a abu garcia 2.0 villain medium heavy for the other. I use the villain for smaller bass style spinner baits and the mojo musky for all the heavy musky lures. I have 50lb braid on the mojo and 30lb braid on the villain


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Get two chainsaw files,or one cut in half. Tape together. Works great for hooks


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

There are many good hook sharpening files on the market! These are a real necessity especially when using larger hooks since they seem to dull faster. Get one and keep it on your boat at all times! And check your hooks often!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I grabbed some trailer hooks and will check and sharpen my hooks.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've never used a trailer hook. The only time I ever knowingly lost a musky I had a terrible hookset. She wasn't on long.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Added the trailer hooks today and picked up a couple this time out. It was a good day on the water. My 1st day of multiple musky in Ohio.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Rocknut said:


> Added the trailer hooks today and picked up a couple this time out. It was a good day on the water. My 1st day of multiple musky in Ohio.



OH?


Roscoe


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> Added the trailer hooks today and picked up a couple this time out. It was a good day on the water. My 1st day of multiple musky in Ohio.


Had nothing but follows the last two days.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> OH?
> 
> 
> Roscoe


I


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Io


----------

